# New Panasonic Viera ST60 with nonuniform screen ... advice needed



## torta (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi,
I just got new Viera ST60, and out of the box screen is noticeable nonuniform in grey color hue. If watching black and white movie or just a blank gray screen I can see the center of the screen is a bit more reddish than sides of the screen. Is this normal or is screen faulty? Does it need any burn in (four hours working time up until today). Would calibration make any difference?

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That does not seem normal, I have the ST60 as well but dont have that issue. Have you done the break in described here?


----------



## torta (Jul 11, 2013)

Hm, no I didn't break it in ... just browse through the menus and watch a few things of the _youtube_ and USB ... as said only a few hours. I started the "break in images" cycle and will leave it on for a few hours for a few days. Doesn't it seem a little drastic to spin images for one whole week?
Anyway the effect is very subtle, you cant see it on regular color movie ... just with B&W movies.

Below is link to the shot of blank gray screen (it is less visible in person, but is there):


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What video setting (picture mode) are you using?


----------



## torta (Jul 11, 2013)

It is visible on any setting.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Breaking in will most likely help alot, Use the "Cinema" picture mode. Its the closest you will get to what it should be for optimal picture.


----------



## torta (Jul 11, 2013)

Photo was taken in true cinema mode. Thanks, will see in a day or so, if there is any change.


----------

